# noob darkroom questions



## eagleseyeview7 (Jul 2, 2010)

ok, so I want to start developing my own film (just B & W) and I need to know a few things. I have a space set out in my basement that has no light access and is completley dark. I just need to install a sink. I was wondering if a polypropylene utility sink would work? 

I also need to know what type of ventalation I need. It is a really big space that is connected openly to another room. Would I need just a fan?

oh and does anyone have a suggestion for a developing tank that can develop 2 reels capable of doing 35mm and 120?


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi there, I use a Paterson tank that can accommodate 2 reels of 35 but only 1 120, I believe. I rarely double up on rolls so it's not a big deal for me. Paterson is a great brand and there are tons of other tank styles out there.

If you are not going to enlarge your prints, you can actually develop your prints standing at the kitchen sink if you want. You need to load your film onto the reels in total darkness, but after that it's a daylight process. Any sink will serve. 

If you want to purchase an enlarger and have a working darkroom for printmaking, it sounds like you have a great location. I wouldn't sweat the ventilation too much in a large open area like that - if you move on to enlarging you can always step out of the room periodcally. For film development only, it's not an issue at all.

Good luck!


----------



## eagleseyeview7 (Jul 2, 2010)

terri said:


> Hi there, I use a Paterson tank that can accommodate 2 reels of 35 but only 1 120, I believe. I rarely double up on rolls so it's not a big deal for me. Paterson is a great brand and there are tons of other tank styles out there.
> 
> If you are not going to enlarge your prints, you can actually develop your prints standing at the kitchen sink if you want. You need to load your film onto the reels in total darkness, but after that it's a daylight process. Any sink will serve.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much! Yeah I plan on just scanning the negatives so I think that just going with the kitchen sink is the best for right now. later on I think I will start printing myself so when that time comes I will put in a sink and make a working darkroom


----------



## Eren S. (Jul 12, 2010)

I am looking in to starting to process my own film and need advice on what to get. I need to process color film and will need help on finiding tools for the ideal compact darkroom. The sink problem is solved because I can just use the kitchen sink. I want to make this very small because I still need room for storage and other matters in the basement. The C-41 process is the only one I will be using so it seems pretty basic so far. Please reply with good advice.

          Regards,
            Eren S.


----------



## maris (Jul 12, 2010)

The Paterson Multi roll 3 Tank hold three 35mm rolls or two 120 rolls. It's the one I use most often in my darkroom.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 12, 2010)

eagleseyeview7 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I use a Paterson tank that can accommodate 2 reels of 35 but only 1 120, I believe. I rarely double up on rolls so it's not a big deal for me. Paterson is a great brand and there are tons of other tank styles out there.
> ...



B&W films are made to be printed, not scanned. They don't scan as well as color negative films. If you are going to process B&W you need to have an enlarger and print them. Scanning will produce grainy results. Don't bother.


----------



## epatsellis (Jul 14, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> B&W films are made to be printed, not scanned. They don't scan as well as color negative films. If you are going to process B&W you need to have an enlarger and print them. Scanning will produce grainy results. Don't bother.



or not, with careful scanning and post work, you can create images far better than a DSLR, any of these at their native size can be reproduced larger than I can afford to (30"+):


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 14, 2010)

epatsellis said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > B&W films are made to be printed, not scanned. They don't scan as well as color negative films. If you are going to process B&W you need to have an enlarger and print them. Scanning will produce grainy results. Don't bother.
> ...



4x5? Well of course. We're talking about 35mm here, I presume.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 14, 2010)

If you're talking about 35mm, the results will not be very good. Just shoot color negative film, have it scanned, and make B&W from it.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 23, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> eagleseyeview7 said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...



This advice is not very rational.  Grain is grain, it will print just as large as it will scan. 

I scan and print optically and see very little "fidelity" difference in the results.


----------

